# I need some ideas



## mfatty500 (Nov 19, 2018)

Need some ideas for something semi-quick for an appetizer for Thanksgiving, help a brother out, what's your favorites? Thanks


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 19, 2018)

Pork Belly Burnt Ends
ABT's
Pork Shots
Moinks
Bacon Wrapped Onion Rings


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 19, 2018)

Smoked sausage cut into 1" pieces, dough squares about 3"-4" square (get creative with ready-made dough like pie crust/crescent roll/biscuit/puff pastry/pizza/whatever), and one or two more item(s) of your choice (cheese, jalapeno, kraut, pepperoni, salami, sautéed veggies, etc). Put the sausage in the center, add the extra whatever, then pinch it together. Bake at 350F until browned, about 10 minutes.  Pick a dipping sauce that complements the ingredients. Easy peasy.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 19, 2018)

Those all sound awesome.  Here are a few more.

Smoked Cheese sliced thin on a Triscuit with a dab of hot sauce.  
Deep fried dill pickles.  
Batter dipped, deep fried cauliflower with wing sauce (it's really pretty good).  
Cream cheese and pepper jelly on a Ritz cracker.


----------



## b-one (Nov 19, 2018)

I like bacon wrapped rib bones.













IMG_0318.JPG



__ b-one
__ Jun 30, 2017


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 19, 2018)

Fattie


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 19, 2018)

Smoked jalapeno poppers


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 19, 2018)

Daughter makes a 7 layer bean dip, SIL brings Deviled eggs, always crackers and spreads, Teeny wienies in BBQ sauce.
I'm making a half-steamer pan of Dutch's Wicked Beans, and some Pumpkin Pecan stuff.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 20, 2018)

Pork shots or moinks are my go to.

Chris


----------



## tropics (Nov 20, 2018)

mini egg rolls 
Richie


----------



## mfatty500 (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks all sound good...


----------



## humdinger (Nov 20, 2018)

Serve something different from the main course fare. Things like smoked crab dip on crackers, asian egg rolls with a soy-ginger sauce like Richie says, or you could do a smoked shrimp cocktail.


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 20, 2018)

humdinger said:


> Serve something different from the main course fare. Things like smoked crab dip on crackers, asian egg rolls with a soy-ginger sauce like Richie says, or you could do a smoked shrimp cocktail.



Sonny's Smoked Salmon Spread/Dip!
There are some folks that like it.
Just a single batch....

Thanks for the kick in the butt, Humdinger. ;)


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 20, 2018)

Crabmeat combined with cocktail sauce. You put that in a bowl and next to that you put a plate of crackers and also a bowl with soft cream cheese. Put them together and you have an _amazing _taste.

When my parents served this back in the 50s and 60s they served it with Euphrates crackers.


----------



## humdinger (Nov 20, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Sonny's Smoked Salmon Spread/Dip!
> There are some folks that like it.
> Just a single batch....
> 
> Thanks for the kick in the butt, Humdinger. ;)


No problem. I always believe that when it comes to smoking, appetizers are a great way to get creative!


----------

